# Super Heterodyne Receiver



## ryan z (Apr 11, 2021)

Super stoked on this one. A completely unnecessary pedal, but oh so fun. I can't stop playing with the damn thing. Out of control bleeps and bloops like a drunken R2D2. Sounds rad through my Roland Juno 60 keyboard and guitar. This will be a fun one for the studio. Would never dare to use this thing live.


----------



## peccary (Apr 11, 2021)

I love the artwork you have here, super cool. 

I've got one of these in progress and am being held up by my inability to settle on how I want to do up the enclosure. I think it will be kinda cool on bass but I think I'll have a lot of fun with it on my Microbrute. 

Do you find yourself missing the setting map being printed on the enclosure? Part of me wants to put it on there but the other part of me thinks that it'd be kind of like trying to put a leash on a cat.


----------



## ryan z (Apr 11, 2021)

peccary said:


> I love the artwork you have here, super cool.
> 
> I've got one of these in progress and am being held up by my inability to settle on how I want to do up the enclosure. I think it will be kinda cool on bass but I think I'll have a lot of fun with it on my Microbrute.
> 
> Do you find yourself missing the setting map being printed on the enclosure? Part of me wants to put it on there but the other part of me thinks that it'd be kind of like trying to put a leash on a cat.


Thanks!- I am not much of an artist, but I got the idea to use rubber letter stamps and a paint pen for the graphics. Still haven't made the jump to uv printing or waterslides just yet. I too was held up on the enclosure. It was a pain in the ass with so much drilling. I had to oversize some holes to get it to fit in right due to difference in the legs on the pots I had on hand.

I think it will be great with the Microbrute. Not sure how it would be on bass. My guitar with p90s seemed to like it better than my tele with single coils. 

Honestly, this is a pedal I will use as a novelty-overdubs, doubling guitar solos, padding, noisy sections and interludes. I just need to be careful to not overuse it. It's perfect if you are in a bad mood. This thing is hilarious, and will put a smile on your face.

As far as the setting map goes, I am just going to print and laminate a sheet to have handy. I am just winging it right now trying to get sounds.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks great!  Can we get a demo?


----------



## ryan z (Apr 13, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!  Can we get a demo?


Here you go...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 13, 2021)

That is wild!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a question if you don't mind: I find that the rotary switches are not as tall as the other switches so either the nuts can't be tightened all the way, or the leads can't reach the other side of the PCB. Did you run into this issue? If so, how did you fix it? I am thinking about putting spacers between the rotaries and the enclosure (in the inside).


----------



## almondcity (Jan 18, 2022)

I got my rotaries from smallbear, and I was able to tighten the nuts enough


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 18, 2022)

peccary said:


> Do you find yourself missing the setting map being printed on the enclosure? Part of me wants to put it on there but the other part of me thinks that it'd be kind of like trying to put a leash on a cat.


I haven’t built a SHR, but I will say that I really don’t think the settings key is necessary— the main oscillator’s transpositions simply map directly to the harmonic series (λ= 1/1; 1/2; 1/3; 1/4; 1/5; etc) while the suboscillator’s transpositions map to steps 2-9 of the undertone series (so starting on the first subharmonic, rather than on the fundamental). 

It’s pretty easy to learn and memorize the harmonic series, and the undertone series is just the theoretical inversion of the harmonic series. Once you remember the harmonic series, it’s a lot easier than looking at the oscillator transpositions as a sequence of arbitrary transmutations to memorize.


----------

